# Job opportunity in Jacksonville, FL



## tygerlily (Jun 19, 2013)

F/T Certified Coder with at least 5 years' experience. Chart auditing experience (95/97 guidelines) is required. Chemotherapy coding experience a plus. Must be comfortable creating/presenting educational training programs to physicians and large groups. Good interpersonal and communication skills a must. Great benefits. Contact me at ccrews@thelbagroup.com or call (904) 224-9787.


----------



## sunnylhu (Jun 20, 2013)

I just applied and uploaded my resume.  I have between 5-10 years of experience in oncology/hematology and chemotherapy/infusion coding.


----------



## tygerlily (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you upload your resume to ccrews@thelbagroup.com?


----------



## sunnylhu (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes I did


----------



## tygerlily (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome and thank you. It's a really great place here...the people are wonderful.


----------

